# Good/classic filter coffee beans?



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking for get a new filter/single origin coffee for my v60/aeropress... I was just wondering if there are any well known filter coffee beans that are considered to be good? Not necessarily the most complex but just a good cup of filter? Any experiences/personal favourites would be great!

thanks!

Rory


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Most medium to light roasted beans will be good for V60 & produce a good cup if you are consistent. Perhaps have look through Has Bean, James Gourmet & Crankhouse coffee's sites & see if any of the notes grab you?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for get a new filter/single origin coffee for my v60/aeropress... I was just wondering if there are any well known filter coffee beans that are considered to be good? Not necessarily the most complex but just a good cup of filter? Any experiences/personal favourites would be great!
> 
> ...


What taste's are you learning towards ? Fruity ? Chocolate and Caramel?


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Would be interested to try quite a fruity/complex one... I just ordered a Yirgacheffe from James Roasters which im excited about! Have you had any experience with a Yirgacheffe?



Mrboots2u said:


> What taste's are you learning towards ? Fruity ? Chocolate and Caramel?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Reading with interest. I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/rwanda-buf-nyarusiza-filter-roast/

http://www.strangerscoffee.com/shop/ethiopia-shakiso-natural-coffee

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/514/plum-honey-brandy-red-bourbon-honey.htm

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/la-reforma-1844

Couple of those are naturals , so may not conform to the " classic coffee " tastes...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Would be interested to try quite a fruity/complex one... I just ordered a Yirgacheffe from James Roasters which im excited about! Have you had any experience with a Yirgacheffe?


Yes (can often give longer brew times), but it doesn't matter greatly, stick to the same recipe that you would normally use & just change one factor (usually grind) if a few brews are not delivering.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yirgs can vary hugely in the taste spectrum from natural process fruit bombs to washed delicate lemon tea like coffee and probably everything in between.

I'm currently drinking a natural fruity one from Craft House. When it's good it is fabulous. But coffee being coffee I've had a couple of brews less than fabulous....Frustrating business!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

I have been really impressed by Jolley bean roasters. All have been really fruity with V60.

Butterworth and son Burundi was great in both V60 and aeropress, if its still available.

Rwanda Red Bourbon from Curve was my last V60 and really clean tasting.

As @MWJB says just change 1 thing at a time. Will make it easier and quicker to find what you like.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Columbian suraz from Rave Coffee. My go to pour through.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Amazing! Thanks for all the great replies.

What recipie's do people use for the v60/aeropress? As you said @MWJB probably a good idea just to change one variable at a time but what ratio's do you guys normally stick to for filter, 1:16?


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Been impressed with James Roasters in the past too, it's pretty reasonably priced I think as well. They use them sometimes in my local coffee spot (Full Court Press - Bristol, great place) and have always enjoyed them.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Amazing! Thanks for all the great replies.
> 
> What recipie's do people use for the v60/aeropress? As you said @MWJB probably a good idea just to change one variable at a time but what ratio's do you guys normally stick to for filter, 1:16?


60g/L (1:16.7) - the ".7" makes it look a little more complicated than it is, but it's easy to scale up/down if you think in terms of brew water in 25g intervals:

09.0:150g

10.5:175g

12.0:200g

13.5:225g

15.0:250g

16.5:275g

18.0:300g.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Amazing, will give that a try when they arrive!



MWJB said:


> 60g/L (1:16.7) - the ".7" makes it look a little more complicated than it is, but it's easy to scale up/down if you think in terms of brew water in 25g intervals:
> 
> 09.0:150g
> 
> ...


----------

